# Suggestions for Air Compressor



## gn609 (May 6, 2016)

I am going to purchase a air compressor to carry in the basement to use for inflation of tires up to 110 psi.  I am looking for a fast inflation with low dBA any suggestions.


----------



## LEN (May 6, 2016)

Homedpot or Lowes and sears have several to choose from that will do the job. I run the pawn shops and they have several also, just know the price before hand and look for one that looks new and test. I have two one in the garage and one in the MH then have a 12 volt in the towed. I have too many things like this but I dont like moving them from one location to another, guess where it will be when I need it.

LEN


----------



## voyaginator (May 7, 2016)

I have the Viair 00073 70P Portable air compressor, $42
Found it excellent for the price, it's a 12 volt portable.


----------



## krsmitty (May 9, 2016)

I have a Stanley portable jumper/power supply with compressor...12V rechargeable battery.


----------



## NascarBobnBeth (May 15, 2016)

krsmitty said:


> I have a Stanley portable jumper/power supply with compressor...12V rechargeable battery.


i have a viair 12 volt pump i carry in the camper


----------



## NascarBobnBeth (Jun 28, 2016)

i have a viair i carry with me also


----------



## vanole (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a Dewalt 1 gal small footprint electric 115 V capable of 135 psi and rated at 71dba. Have had it 6 years no issues pumps up any of the 8 tires on the moho lickety split. Bought it off amazon. HD has one like it running around $140.


----------



## dreamcompressors (Sep 12, 2016)

hello sir !
I come from Dream （China and Germany joint venture） with air compressor manufacturers.We produce a variety of air compressors, which screw air compressor is our flagship product,our technology has the EU CE certification, our aim is to Energy-saving Creates Value and  Service Improves Credit！
If you have any  problems, you can give me a e-mail, I will give you the most professional answer.my e-mail id dreamcompressors@gmail.com
By the way, This website (https://dreamcompressor.en.alibaba.com/) is our shop


----------



## dreamcompressors (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Gary King (Sep 14, 2016)

VIAIR Compressor are mostly used !!


----------



## dreamcompressorses (Dec 1, 2016)

More Info pls visit to :http://www.dreamcompressor.com


----------



## Abura (Nov 21, 2017)

How much pressure supply your Viair 00073 70P Portable air compressor?


----------



## davidradio (May 27, 2018)

Hi gn609, Did you found your air compressor? I have read some review from here


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 28, 2018)

I bought one of these a little  https://amzn.to/2LEzLfE over a year ago.   One of the better purchases I have made for my motorhome.  Easy to use and very quiet.  I did not see a need to mount it as I don't need to use it that often.  I just keep it in its canvas bag till I need it.   But its very small and would be easy to find a spot to do that if I decide to.  -Bill


----------



## Dennis Taylor (Jul 17, 2018)

Viair 40047 is an awesome product if you're looking for an air compressor.The unit is well built, with several attachments.The fact that it hooks up to your battery is nice because you don't need an outlet to work.So if your on the road and don't have a generator, it will still function as long as your vehicle is running.The only thing I would change is the cord from the battery to the unit could be longer.There is plenty of extra air hose to reach around most trucks or Rv's.The air gauge on the unit is well built and to remove air if you overfill is easy as just pushing a button.


----------



## DjBee (Sep 5, 2018)

I've got a Viair 00073 70P. I've had it for several years, and I am pretty much happy with what I've got.


----------

